

How to indefinitely detain JPMorgan CEO Jamie Dimon - DiabloD3
http://www.emptywheel.net/2011/12/15/how-to-indefinitely-detain-jamie-dimon/

======
tzs
He's a US citizen. He gets habeas corpus.

edit: why the heck would anyone down vote an accurate, factual, relevant
statement?

~~~
TomOfTTB
Let me say first that I didn't down vote you (I in fact up voted you even
though I think your comment was missing the point).

That said your comment misses the point. The article's intention, as far as I
can tell, is to point out just how far the Executive Branch has gone in
denying U.S. citizens their rights (under both the current and previous
administrations). So much so that the argument can easily be made for
indefinitely detaining a very high profile White House adviser.

So the post's point was "People's rights are being suspended at the drop of a
hat" and your response was "he has rights" which is nonsensical.

